# Dewalt Random Orbital Sander Power Tool Review



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

I have had this same ROS for a couple of years and have found it to be everything you say. I would buy it again in a heartbeat if the need were to arise.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one of these… an older one without the Variable speed.

I also have the 1/4 sheet sander from Dewalt.

Both sanders and my DW610 router had cracking and
splitting of the power cord within 5 or 6 years. I've not had
an issue with any other brand of tool


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool! i have always liked dewalt tools and it always makes me happy to see a dewalt tool get a good review!


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

this sander kicks ass


----------

